# French Dip



## actech (Dec 10, 2017)

Got a couple arm roasts gave a quick sear. Bagged with rosemary , thyme and garlic. 130/20.  Made some good sammiches. Who needs Arby’s I have the MEAT. And beer coated fries.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks like a good meal on a Sunday afternoon.


Chris


----------



## motocrash (Dec 10, 2017)

Must....get....SV....machine...


----------



## zwiller (Dec 11, 2017)

AC, have you compared reverse sear to sear first and have any preference?  I would prefer to sear first.  What temps you sealing?


----------



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2017)

Pre sear, will help when you post sear in that you will get a better sear without cooking too deeply into the meat.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 11, 2017)

Sear twice?  Mmmmmm.


----------



## actech (Dec 11, 2017)

zwiller said:


> AC, have you compared reverse sear to sear first and have any preference?  I would prefer to sear first.  What temps you sealing?


I have used both. Roasts I do pre sear and steaks post. Need the texture on a steak but a roast mainly for the color and flavor. 


motocrash said:


> Must....get....SV....machine...
> 
> Me too !! Havent brewed in too long. I keep planning a meal on Sunday and cant brew. So i need one also, then i can brew and sv!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2017)

actech said:


> I have used both. Roasts I do pre sear and steaks post. Need the texture on a steak but a roast mainly for the color and flavor.



Great answer and for the technically correct reason...JJ


----------



## phatbac (Dec 12, 2017)

Sammies look great! I will be asking santa claus for a SV machine! i Have tried to be good....

Another recipe i need to try!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## zwiller (Dec 12, 2017)

Any kind of rest or chill needed for the roast after sear prior to SV?  I can get a wicked good sear using my propane burner for homebrewing...  My family LOVES beef sammies and this is sounding like a dream come true.


----------



## actech (Dec 16, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Any kind of rest or chill needed for the roast after sear prior to SV?  I can get a wicked good sear using my propane burner for homebrewing...  My family LOVES beef sammies and this is sounding like a dream come true.[/QUOTE
> Not really only rest is just enough to be able to pick it up to put in the bag.


----------

